# Spring Trip to the South, Who has gone?



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey I'm trying to figure out a trip with some friends from Wisconsin and Minnesota to Missouri or what not. I'm looking for guys that have gone and what guide services they have used. There are a lot out there and I know some are better than others. I know most of the big ones, but if there is a good one out there. We are looking to do a 3 day hunt for at least 6 guys so we might be able to catch a discount. We want to stay right about the $600 per guy mark.

Let me know who you have used or would never use again.


----------



## duknut1975 (Jun 1, 2009)

My buddy guides for Tony Neu (sp?) Outdoors, have heard nothing but good things about his operation. They guide in SE Missouri and South Dakota I think.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

premier flight out of minnesota sets up in the jonesboro ark area. you will talk to dean, request dwayne as your guide, tell him Kelly sent ya


----------

